
Medium lays off 50 employees, shuts down New York and D.C. offices - RaSoJo
https://techcrunch.com/2017/01/04/medium-lays-off-50-employees-shuts-down-new-york-and-d-c-offices/
======
blacktulip
discussions on official announcement:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13321322](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13321322)

~~~
the_duke
Yeah, this was just discussed yesterday and that thread is still open...

------
spo81rty
Any ideas what they needed $132 million in funding for? Seems like a ton of
money for what they do.

~~~
RyanZAG
Successful people manage many other people, and successful CEOs have many
successful people under them. Successful companies also spend large amounts of
money on lavish office space, employee morale boosting functions, and other
perks.

So the more money you can spend, the more successful your company must be.

Cargo cult?

------
aibottle
No. They refocus.

